# Chique, Chato, Guay



## CRACK

Hola:

Me han escrito mensajes los amigos que hablan portugués e incluyen palabra como "chique", "chato" y "guay". Yo no encuentro traducción para éstas palabras, pero quisiera saber si alguien del foro de habla portuguesa conoce éstas expresiones y que me ayude a saber lo que podrían significar.

Gracias.


----------



## Babutxi

Hola crack, bienvenid@ al foro

Deberías poner algo de contexto para que podamos ayudarte mejor,
por ejemplo "chato" así suelto significa aburrido, pesado; "guay" se emplea también en castellano peninsular (chevere para algunos amigos de América latina) y significa algo bueno, por ejemplo "que guay!" = que bien. 
Chique significa "chic", elegante, que tiene estilo.
Aunque ya te digo que sin contexto es un poco complicado.
Espero que sirva

saludos


----------



## Priscila Frivoli

Hola amigo!

Bueno las dos traduciones eston ciertas
pero 'guay' no es una palavra mucho empleada por un nativo brasileño

No seria gay?

Porque se for no es una cosa buena
Gay aqui es homosexual
pero se for no es por maldad
los chicos se bromeam mucho asi

jajaja

saludos a todos!


----------



## Babutxi

Priscila tiene razón, 
el término "guay" no se emplea en portugués, sólo en español (peninsular creo), ¿seguro que se refería guay? 

saud2


----------



## Priscila Frivoli

Si, puede ser..
pero como dice 
sin contexto es complicado mismo!


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Chique, es la el equivalente a Chick , o sea glamoroso, bonito. Los portugueses tienden a aportuguesar todas las palabras extranjeras que entran en su habla cotidiana.
Tienes como ejemplos: Whisky: uísque / New York: Nova Iorque
Chato, es el piojo de los genitales, que es latoso y da comezón. Por lo tanto una persona o cosa o situación complicada o molesta o que te cause enojo, se le designa como chata o chato.
Ejemplo:
Esa gaja é muito chata: Esa fulana es muy latosa
Fiquei chateado: Me molesté, me enojé

Espero que te sirva


----------



## CRACK

Muchas gracias, lo que sucede es que los amigos brasileños están aprendiendo a hablar español y a veces juegan mucho metiendo expresiones muy propias de su idioma y cultura... ellos me escribieron un mensaje que iniciaba así:

Hola amigo CRACK, *chato*: ¿cómo estás? nosotros estamos bien, sólo con algunas "saudades" de ti...

lo de "guay" y "chique" ya lo entendí perfectamente.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## elfronterizobrpyh

Mujerdeblanco said:


> Chique, es la el equivalente a Chick , o sea glamoroso, bonito. Los portugueses tienden a aportuguesar todas las palabras extranjeras que entran en su habla cotidiana.
> Tienes como ejemplos: Whisky: uísque / New York: Nova Iorque
> Chato, es el piojo de los genitales, que es latoso y da comezón. Por lo tanto una persona o cosa o situación complicada o molesta o que te cause enojo, se le designa como chata o chato.
> Ejemplo:
> Esa gaja é muito chata: Esa fulana es muy latosa
> Fiquei chateado: Me molesté, me enojé
> 
> Espero que te sirva


Respecto al piojo de los genitales también bién está decir ladilla


----------



## almufadado

Mujerdeblanco said:


> Chato, es el piojo de los genitales, que es latoso y da comezón. Por lo tanto una persona o cosa o situación complicada o molesta o que te cause enojo, se le designa como chata o chato.
> Ejemplo:
> Esa gaja é muito chata: Esa fulana es muy latosa
> Fiquei chateado: Me molesté, me enojé
> 
> Espero que te sirva



*Los* piojos de los genitales son "chates" en el plural siempre. Ex.: "Estás a coçar-te muito. 'Tás com chates, ou quê ?" -> Te estás arañando mucho. ? Tienes "chates" o otra cosa ?"

Se dice, y todos lo subentienden (lo entendían que hoy es muy raro) , "Se é (=tens) chato (=chates), coça" -> "Si es (=tienes) chato (=chates), araña !"


----------



## Mangato

Chato en España, es un apelativo cariñoso, que nada tiene que ver con las ladillas ni con con el chato brasileiro (persona desagradable) 

Una persona chata es aquella que tiene la nariz aplastada, o que es de baja estatura. Un chato es también un vaso de vino servido en recipiente bajo y ancho.


----------



## curlyboy20

Oi, Priscilla, se me permite fazer algumas correções:



Priscila Frivoli said:


> Hola amigo!
> 
> Bueno las dos traduc*c*iones est*á*n ciertas (*correctas* fica melhor)
> pero 'guay' no es una pala*b*ra mucho *muy *empleada por un nativo brasileño*.*
> 
> ¿No ser*í*a gay?
> 
> Porque s*i* for *fuera *no es una cosa buena.
> Gay aqu*í* es homosexual.
> Pero s*i* for *fuera *no es por maldad.
> Los chicos se bromeam mucho as*í*.
> 
> jajaja
> 
> saludos a todos!


 


Mangato said:


> Chato en España, es un apelativo cariñoso, que nada tiene que ver con las ladillas ni con con el chato brasileiro (persona desagradable)


 
As pessoas no Peru usam "chato" de mesmo jeito, especialmente com aquelas pessoas que são baixinhas porque "chato", pelo memos por aqui. é gíria para "baixo, pequeno".

É maiormente usado por rapazes. _¡Habla, chato! _


----------



## Carfer

E, já agora, '_guay_' não é português, é espanhol informal.


----------



## curlyboy20

Eu sei que no México, _"wey"_ ou "_guey"_ significa _"cara". _Mas nunca ouvi _"guay", _nemsequer no espanhol peninsular.

CRACK, será que o teu amigo talvez quis dizer "*Wey", *como falam os mexicanos????


----------



## Juan Nadie

curlyboy20 said:


> Eu sei que no México, _"wey"_ ou "_guey"_ significa _"cara". _Mas nunca ouvi _"guay", _nemsequer no espanhol peninsular.
> 
> CRACK, será que o teu amigo talvez quis dizer "*Wey", *como falam os mexicanos????


Bom dia. Guay é utilizado no espanhol peninsular. É muito mais utilizado pelos jovens, mas tambêm é usado pelos menos jovens. Babutxi escreveu como é utilizado aqui na segunda resposta.


----------



## amistad2008

Hola!!!

Creo que "guay" (No que se escribe uai??) es una expresión brasileña utilizada por los "mineiros" (nacidos en el Estado de Minas Gerais) y que equivalen a "ué"

Ejemplos:

_Onde estão as chaves?_
_Estavam aqui, guay!_
(Yo diría: _Estavam aqui, ué!)_

_Preciso desses documentos._
_Guay! Pra quê?_

Espero haber ayudado!

(¿Dónde estará Vanda?  Ella que lo confirme pues vive por esos lados, es "mineirinha")


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Outra hipótese: eu conheço alguns brasileiros que aprenderam espanhol na Espanha. Então pode ser que usem o “guay” pensando que todos os hispano-falantes íamos a entender a expressão. Isso também confirmaria o uso exposto pelo Mangato para “chato”.

Abraços.


----------



## dani_360

Muy bien paisano, te lo voy a explicar en Mexicano:

Chato: Mamon, aburrido o irritante. Depende del contexto.

Guay: Chido, chingon

Chique: Fresa, Nice


una respuesta muy facil como veras...VIVA MEXICO!


----------

